# Saving money on home building costs



## tmillerrn (Feb 7, 2014)

So I was going to do a manufactured or mod, but have decided on a stick built home. The representative I am dealing with has given me some examples of how to lower the cost of building my home (such as just keep the floor concrete and polish or dye it, doing my own interior painting...). So now I see some possibilities where I can truly customize this home and save costs along the way.

Now I know there are areas you don't want to skimp. I am not dumb, so *please* lets not go into the "you get what you pay for" speech. 

What I want is ideas. Such as, buying my own fixtures and having a handy relative install. Or repurposing ala Pinterest style.....just general ways to lower building costs safely that you know of or have done yourself

Also, what would you say is the most cost effective foundation? Slab? Crawl space? Pier? 

Thanks in advance!


----------



## homstdr74 (Jul 4, 2011)

tmillerrn said:


> So I was going to do a manufactured or mod, but have decided on a stick built home. The representative I am dealing with has given me some examples of how to lower the cost of building my home (such as just keep the floor concrete and polish or dye it, doing my own interior painting...). So now I see some possibilities where I can truly customize this home and save costs along the way.
> 
> Now I know there are areas you don't want to skimp. I am not dumb, so *please* lets not go into the "you get what you pay for" speech.
> 
> ...


To each his own, as they say, but over the years I have developed certain ideas along that line. First of all, itâs not all that hard to be your own architect. You donât need a degree to design your own place. We have three homes, a large shop, and numerous outbuildings on our place, all of which I have designed myself and most of which I have built myself. Go online to find building plans---part of the fun is using othersâ ideas and making them your own by tweaking them to fit your ideas. Or invent your own. Unfortunately, many areas demand that you present blueprints drawn up by a professional architect before you build.

Of course I donât know if your area demands that you build by code. We chose to live in a county that has no building code. I built to the UBC anyway.

As for foundation, I particularly like reinforced concrete footings poured deeper than your frost line, foundation wall atop that, gravel leveled inside that wall, heavy plastic on the gravel and all capped with about 3â of reinforced concrete. HOWEVER, be sure your contractor knows about plumbing before any of this happens, since your drains and water entry pipes will have to be under there. Be absolutely certain that a âpâ trap is put under where your tub will be, even if you have to supervise that or do it yourself. Once that concrete is poured, thereâs no way to change things down there under all that stuff.

Consider buying in trusses built to give you adequate space to move around in your attic; you could floor the joists and have a large storage area or, if insulated, a living area.

Another cost effective move, and one that helps the safety factor, is using colored metal roofing AND siding. The right choice of colors isn't that far off from other, more common building practices.

All sorts of ideas out there. Try to find a contractor who knows how to build---everything. Many contractors subcontract and prices go up accordingly.


----------



## tmillerrn (Feb 7, 2014)

Well, I found the home I want built. The builders finance in-house and will pay off my land loan and add it into their construction loan. They do this for no payments or interest while the home is being built. While I don't qualify for their zero down payment, I found out I qualify for that program with a very reasonable down payment that is doable. When the home is done, I can roll it all over to the USDA loan I am already pre-approved for. So not having a payment while the home is actually being built is going to be nice. They also work all the time with people who do that then roll into a USDA. So I think sticking with them (especially since they have model of home I just love) is a good plan.

Also, I found out I do not have to use their people for the foundation and can get my own bids. My step dad works for a place that lays foundations and can get it for me at cost. So there is some money saved there. They know what they are doing. I also like that instead of trying to up-sell me, they are helpful in looking at ways for me to bring the cost of the home down.

So just looking for other little ways to scale it down. Maybe not so much structure-wise (it's a simple, rectangle shaped home, no fancy roofing pitch or anything like that, which I have been told is cost effective). But I will likely go ahead and have a friend do the painting (which he is good at), and see about sticking with a cement floor with throw rugs (something I personally like anyway). I have heard you can usually shop around and find better deals on things like kitchen cabinetry on your own and save that way. 

I am not a cheap skate, but as a single mom and sole income, any way to save is always good.


----------



## jwal10 (Jun 5, 2010)

If this is a home they build regularly, it is probably cheaper to let them build their way, They have savings built into the way they do it. Places to save money would be roofing and siding materials. Then you can save on the interior finishes, lighting and flooring. You can use their suppliers as they get good discounts. Choose the cabinets you want from their stock, many times you can upgrade at little cost, cheaper than you can get them. Also a builders time is expensive when things are not kept on schedule. Other words you do not want your dollar saved to cost more because you hold them up. If you do have time, you can do all the interior work yourself after they are done with insulation and drywall. You paint, install lighting, even finish wood work. 

IF you have someone do the foundation, make sure the builder is involved, a couple things not just right can cost a lot to redo or modify to fix. A little off plumb or off square can cost a lot, custom cut studs or sheathing/siding is VERY expensive. Builders have shortcuts built in as savings....James


----------



## Darren (May 10, 2002)

It's not for the newbie but acting as the prime contractor is possible. That requires a set of plans and bill of materials to start. Get references. CHECK REFERENCES including ones you develop via word of mouth and bid it.

Anything you can do, reseve for yourself if it won't impact the subs you hire. Otherwise you can create problems for yourself. You'll also have to coordinate everything yourself. That works best in an area where builders are hungry. If they have a full order book, you don't have as much leverage if any.


----------



## farmerted (Dec 21, 2012)

Installing your own windows is one of the easiest things I have ever done, and saved $300 per window. Do not buy the paint with primer in it, just put two coats of regular paint, $23 at home depot and lowes. Look for a cabinet store that uses cabinets made by the Amish.


----------



## Cookie2 (Feb 21, 2014)

I have a fascination with residential architecture as a hobby. I'm no where near professional but I have put a lot of thought into this very question.

You're right in selecting the house plan being the key. A simple roof and a simple foundation is the first most important factor in keeping house costs low. Additionally, there are house plans designed specifically to reduce building waste. The spaces are designed around standard lumber and dry wall sizes so there is less cutting and less that ends up in the dumpster. For instance, so many people now want 9' walls for higher ceilings. Well, if you do that and use 4x8 sheets of drywall, someone is going to doing a lot of cutting, there is going to be a lot of waste and there are going to be lots of seams to tape.

Along the same lines, select a house plan where plumbing is all in one area of the house. I like a house plan where the kitchen, laundry and bathrooms all make up the interior core of the house - savings pipes from freezing, too. Plumbing also includes any gas lines that might need to be installed so keep the utility room with the furnace and water heater near by, too.

Windows can be expensive but are also vital to your house's integrity and energy efficiency. If you're going to cut a hole for a window, make it count. I'd rather have one large, well insulated window than two smaller ones. Along these lines, consider which windows will be facing south, north, east and west and how that is going to affect your heating and cooling needs. House placement on the lot is an important consideration.

When it comes to finishing the interior, make every consideration as to how many times a certain subcontractor will have to come back. For instance, the electrician will come in and string all the wire inside the walls, then the drywall guys will come in to insulate and hang drywall. The electrician then comes back to connect all the plugs and switches and install all the fixtures and plates. Consider asking if the electrician can make one trip - installing all the plugs and switches on the first trip. Say that you'll go in after him and tape off all the stuff that is supposed to stay nice looking then when the drywall guys are done you'll install the fixtures and plates. Sometimes you can't do this because the inspector won't allow the plugs, switches and fixtures to be installed until sign-off but you can always ask. You could do the same for the plumber.

Consider by-passing the need for a tile person to come in. You'll pay more for a solid surface counter top but if it is installed by the carpenters and done, you can always put in your back splashes by yourself. The same goes with bathroom fixtures. Select a tub and/or shower that is a single piece and doesn't need tile surrounds.

Which leads to finding a balance between saving money or saving money. You'll have to work the math in many cases. Personally, I would have the contractor do the foundation. I don't want to be in the middle between a contractor telling me that the foundation guy did a bad job and the foundation guy telling me that the contractor is full of poo. That kind of argument is NOT saving anyone money. Saving on the amount of insulation you use will just cost you money every winter. Using cheap building materials (like low cost plumbing pipes or a marginal furnace) will just be an expensive fix later. I'll spend more on higher priced, zero maintenance, triple insulating windows if it means I won't have to replace them 20 years down the road.

Lastly, cabinets. I'm in favor if furniture. Save money by installing a minimum of cabinets. Every sink cabinet that needs to be installed just means the plumber has to come back. Closets/pantries are awesome, cabinets are expensive.

Oh and, once the plan is in place, DO NOT MAKE CHANGES. Every change order will cost you money. However, try to be on site every single day. The contractors just might have questions for you. There are many ways to do the same thing but you might prefer one way over another. Take pictures, take pictures, take pictures. Later on when you're hanging pictures or doing remodeling, those pictures just might come in handy.

Good luck and ENJOY this process. Not everyone gets to build a new house. You're living a dream!


----------



## where I want to (Oct 28, 2008)

I bought "antique" light fixtures, not to save money but because I couldn't find ones I liked. However they cost half of new and were already refurbished and ready to install.
I did dump runs for the guys so no dumpster required.
I searched and requested cost reductions on utility work under various programs for efficiency.
I did my own permitting with the county- and would gladly pay someone never to have to deal with them again.
I did my owm landscaping. And got "credit" for that with the builderto apply to other upgrades.


----------



## NorthernMich (Apr 30, 2006)

Percentage wise, a poured basement that doubles your square footage is something to consider BEFORE building.

You might regret it....for storage, pantry, workshop, living space, well water (protected from freezing).

If you want to save on labor-ICF blocks, and your insulation won't rot or sag...I had a **** get through 2x4 wood construction. A bullet won't even get through a poured ICF wall


----------



## MushCreek (Jan 7, 2008)

It doesn't sound like you plan on doing much of the work yourself. I could write a book on DIY, but that doesn't seem to be what you're asking. Still, if you have any spare time and are physically able, you can save a lot of money, even if it's just paint.

As to the original question- You will want a house with good 'bones'. That means a practical design, well built, and properly sealed and insulated. You can add many things later on, but if the basic box is poorly built, you'll always fight it.

Building on a slab can be very cost effective, depending upon where you live. Personally, I don't like a slab due to it being hard on your body, and the difficulty of servicing things like plumbing, but in some areas, it would be the cheapest. Except for a very warm climate, you need to be sure that they are going to insulating the footings and under the slab.

A smaller footprint on a basement makes sense for some- build up, not out. Again, if the basement isn't done right, you'll have a damp, moldy mess instead of usable space.

All else being equal- See how small a house you could be comfortable in. Houses in the US have gotten ridiculously large by world standards. Not only does it cost more to build, but you have to heat it and cool it, too. Keep things like bathrooms and the kitchen very basic and low-end. Formica counter tops will last for years with reasonable care. I've seen kitchens that cost more than our entire house!

In our case, we are building a smallish house with lots of insulation. We went ICF but I'm sure it would be out of your budget. Nearing retirement, we can afford it now, but not when we are retired, so we went with a very energy efficient shell, which costs more up front, but should be very cheap to feed down the road.m It's all about return on investment. If you save $100 a month on your mortgage, but have a $400 a month power bill, you haven't actually saved; you've lost, and will continue to do so as long as you live there.


----------



## tmillerrn (Feb 7, 2014)

Yeah. As far as "diy", I would have no problem doing things like interior work, painting, fixtures, etc. Not the actual house building itself. I am lucky that I can use my step dads company for getting foundation at cost


----------



## farmerted (Dec 21, 2012)

paint the ceilings with "ceiling white" and if you like the white and plan to have some white walls use the same paint, it is at least 20% cheaper than any other white.


----------



## JohnyWalter (May 8, 2018)

Hello,
Every interior designing project should be explained to the clients with professional 3D interior renderings https://esteticvision.com/photorealistic-3d-rendering-services/. I think that because, in most cases, clients either have multiple things or sometimes nothing in their head to start with, and it becomes the designer’s responsibility to make it clear to the client.


----------



## 101pigs (Sep 18, 2018)

tmillerrn said:


> So I was going to do a manufactured or mod, but have decided on a stick built home. The representative I am dealing with has given me some examples of how to lower the cost of building my home (such as just keep the floor concrete and polish or dye it, doing my own interior painting...). So now I see some possibilities where I can truly customize this home and save costs along the way.
> 
> Now I know there are areas you don't want to skimp. I am not dumb, so _please_ lets not go into the "you get what you pay for" speech.
> 
> ...


You have a lot of good advice from folks that know a lot about building a home. Number one get your plans, Foundation, the rest of the house. Number 2 Be sure the plumbing is up to code where you live. Number three Check to see all plans required by the City, county, State and Elec. company is up to code. To get insurance on your new home everything has to be up to Code. 
Like others have said your foundation will depend on your location and what you prefer. The foundation is very very important when it is in place it has to be right.


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

Fido thread, dated 2014 but brought back to life by a newbie advertising services.


----------



## RJ2019 (Aug 27, 2019)

I would love to see a picture of the OP's finished home!


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

RJ2019 said:


> I would love to see a picture of the OP's finished home!


Not likely you will see anything from them. They haven't been here since Oct 2015.


----------

